# 18t...



## TiKi Ræcing (Aug 19, 2005)

How do you guys like your 18t's. I love mine. Although the gears in the front and rear differential are loaded up with shims and the gears still just grind. I want some metal differentials for these things I mean cmon. I have 5 shims on each differential and that seems like too many to me, maybe I will add 2 more I have taken this thing apart sooo much ahhh.


----------



## chiromaster (Nov 11, 2001)

Mine runs smooth and I haven't done a thing to it. Are you running the stock motor or are you putting massive power in the thing?


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

man i love my 18t.i built a dirt oval in my back yard for them and i have had a blast running them every day.i put the biggest mamba in mine and i still havent had any problems.i feel ya on the diff though.i havent had any problems but i have been through it a few times cleaning it out.i ran it at a indoor oval last week and the thing was just flat out hooked up and faster then [email protected]$$


----------

